# Question about making a homemade diet



## kaskitty (Nov 15, 2013)

I have Celiac disease which means that my body pretty much shuts down on me whenever I ingest wheat, rye, or barley. So I would like to be able to make a homemade mix for my girls that does not include these, but since I do not have a background in nutrition let alone in mice nutrition I do not want to do anything without the right balance for them. We give them bits of meat every other day and trying new veg out every few days (their previous owners only gave them a base food that was incomplete without giving them any side foods at all. They seem to be excited trying new things though.)

This is what I have readily on hand right now as far as grains and seeds: oats, quinoa, rice, flax seed

Things I plan to have readily on hand in near future: amaranth, buckwheat, millet

Could anyone tell me what of these I should be using for their carb/fiber mix and in what percentages? And also how much, how often, and what I should be giving them to supplement such a diet? Do I need to get them a dog/cat food to add to it? It will need to be special ordered online so if there is a way around it I would prefer to do so, but will do it if it is what is needed to take care of my little ones.

Not sure if I am missing anything as I am having a bit of brain fog today, if anyone has any questions please ask. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## kaskitty (Nov 15, 2013)

wondering if rachael ray zero grain turkey and potato dog food would be okay to use as a dog food in mix as I just found out that my local walmart carries it

Ingredients
Turkey, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Dried Peas, Tapioca Starch, Whole Dry Potatoes, Poultry Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Flax Seed, Natural Chicken Flavor, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Personally I feed equal parts Walmart lab blocks (which are probably out for you), rolled oats (quakers), parakeet millet seed mix and Diamond Grain-Free Adult dog food. For treats I feed mealworms.


----------



## kaskitty (Nov 15, 2013)

40% oats
15 % peas
5 % rice
10 % lentils
10 % zero grain dog food
15 % millet
5 % flax

does this look balanced enough or does my mix need more % in grains because the dog food doesn't have grains?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

What is the protein content on the dog food? You want more than 22%.


----------



## kaskitty (Nov 15, 2013)

their website's guaranteed analysis says 26% min

I heard there might be issues with peas and lentils so I am trying to come up with something else.. is this too much oats and rice? is there another grain that might fill besides wheat barley or spelt?

40% rolled oats and steel cut oats
10% buckwheat (likely groats or kasha)
10 % enriched rice
10% brown rice
10 % zero grain dog food
15 % millet
5 % flax


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I would go heavier on the oats. I would go...

70% oats
10% millet
10% dog food
then just sprinkle the rest on top to make up the remaining 10 %

You can feed carrots, spinach or other veggies fresh too. I never mix the grains ahead of time because they don't stay mixed equally. Certain stuff sinks. I have small containers and sprinkle them in one at a time. Just eye ball it. I never measure anything.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

You really aren't getting any action here. Why don't you join our facebook group? https://www.facebook.com/groups/142711132559121/ It's a little more active and lots of those folks can answer your questions better. Hope I don't get in trouble for sharing another group. *runs off*


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

my mix is 2 parts rolled oats, 1 part wild bird seed and 1 part shepherds choice dog food. in the winter I up the wild bird seed.

When using dog food you want the crappy dog food, as the crap ones have less meat and more cerials. the good ones high in meats can be too much protein for mice. The working dog foods ive fed befor had 12% meat and animal derivants, id never feed it to a dog but for mice its fine.

I don't bother with veg as too much can give runny poo and if not eaten will spoil if left in so I don't bother with it at all.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I feed a mix of rolled oats (50 pound bag of rolled oats for horses is less than$20), economy mix wild bird seed, and 4Health dog food.
I pick 4Health because it has no preservatives or dyes. It also has no corn. The only grain it has is rice. So the mice require less dog food to get the animal protein that they need.


----------



## kaskitty (Nov 15, 2013)

So it should be fine to feed them the grain free just feed them less of it and more oats in its place?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The higher the protein content in your dog food, the less of it you want to feed them.


----------

